# Is this Schwinn Caliente worth it?



## TADPOL91 (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm looking for a recreational bike--mostly short rides around town with occasional longer rides. My previous old Schwinn was stolen out of my backyard, so although I'd like to invest in a great bike, I think a functional, smooth ride is what I'm looking for right now. 

What do you think? Is this one worth the price? I'm thinking it will probably at least need new tubes.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/5226505867.html


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

2 questions. Why wasn't your bike safe in the house? Are you less than 5 feet tall? If the answer to the second question is yes than give it a whirl. 90 is a little high for a 30 lb 24 inch bike


----------



## TADPOL91 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response! My bike was in my yard, which is generally locked, but was left open on accident. Also, I'm 5'2". Too small a bike, you think?



Winn said:


> 2 questions. Why wasn't your bike safe in the house? Are you less than 5 feet tall? If the answer to the second question is yes than give it a whirl. 90 is a little high for a 30 lb 24 inch bike


----------



## Winn (Feb 15, 2013)

TADPOL91 said:


> Thanks for the quick response! My bike was in my yard, which is generally locked, but was left open on accident. Also, I'm 5'2". Too small a bike, you think?


Likely it will be too small. I have the "boys" version of that for my shortish 10 year old. My 12 year old who is about your size rides a full size (700c) XS frame. 

Lots of old steel bikes bouncing around San Francisco though. Check this out. https://m.facebook.com/groups/42851702426?ref=bookmarks 

oh oh and keep your bike in the house not the yard. If they can't see it they can't want it.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Winn said:


> oh oh and keep your bike in the house not the yard. If they can't see it they can't want it.


That's what works for me so far. I never leave it outside, it really depends on where you live though.


----------

